# TRX 450es tires



## minirancher (May 21, 2009)

I just bought a 450es with Mudlite XL 28x12x12 all the way around the bike, Tires are 95%. I feel these tires are way to much for this bike, What would you put on bike to help with stiff stearing? I was thinking 26" ...


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

26 is a good choice. Depends on your area and ride style. Do you mud, trail or casual ride? I run 26 on my BF. never had an axle break and yesterday went through some muck that someone else was stuck in with 29.5 laws. the tread style will make or break your bike...


----------



## minirancher (May 21, 2009)

I was looking at just a good all around tire over stock, Play in the mud alittle.More of a trail rider.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Check out the tire section, there are several threads about all-around use tires... Some good info there. Maybe it will help you in making a decision.

:rockn:

Here's a few to get you started

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=9241

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=5344

^ That one is pretty good too.


----------

